# I Feel dumb :( I cannot view some submissions?



## Quiet269 (Aug 23, 2008)

Like this one: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1487333/

I can see it in someone's favorites, but when I click it it tells me I am not allowed


----------



## mk.2 (Aug 24, 2008)

Enable "View Mature Artwork" in Account Setting?


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 24, 2008)

It's turned on already


----------



## mk.2 (Aug 24, 2008)

You might have the same problem as this person: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=25134
If that's the case, I guess you have to PM staff to unlock your account.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 24, 2008)

I see you have it enabled... can you view NO mature art at all?

What happens when you click this link:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 24, 2008)

EDIT: ^^ I cannot see that link

/end edit

Well the odd thing is I can view adult art... just not all art?

For instance: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1397590/

lol... I'll pm someone tomorrow  it's worth a shot

ty


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 24, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> EDIT: ^^ I cannot see that link
> 
> /end edit
> 
> Well the odd thing is I can view adult art... just not all art?


Uh... ok, when you say "cannot see that link" what error do you get? And waht do you mean by "just not all art?". You don't get enough specifics for me to work off of. Are you getting error messages, do you know a particular submission is there, but can't see it... and if so, can you provide some examples?


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 24, 2008)

Sorry...

This link here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1487333/

I cannot see the image, it tells me "You are not allowed to view this submission".

This link here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1397590/

I can see that image, no error message.

I figured it out though. Account seems to have defaulted at 01/01/2008 for the DOB, Changed the year to 1987 and everything is viewable now. ^_^


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 24, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I figured it out though. Account seems to have defaulted at 01/01/2008 for the DOB, Changed the year to 1987 and everything is viewable now. ^_^


Good to hear.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 24, 2008)

Still seems odd that I could view the preview images, but (like in someones favorites) but not the actually submission...

But *shrug* it works now  I am happy ^_^


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes, there are a few certain cases whree the thumbnail for a mature or adult submission will be displayed (and clickable) on the page even if you are not allowed to view the submission directly (i.e. mature content OFF).

One of which is in your message center, a second is in your Favorites CP.  (Those are the only ones I know of.)


----------

